# $200 Oil Will Shift Power OPEC



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

IEA's World Energy Outlook projects a near-tripling of Opec's revenue to $2,000bn by 2030 from last year's $700bn. 

More...


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, but I can just see Obama saying to OPEC

"You keep oil below $50 a barrel. That will kill the Russian economy and solve our Gasoline problems at the same time. In return, the USA will reduce our support for Israel by 75%. How's about a deal like that?"


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

jlsawell said:


> Yeah, but I can just see Obama saying to OPEC
> 
> "You keep oil below $50 a barrel. That will kill the Russian economy and solve our Gasoline problems at the same time. In return, the USA will reduce our support for Israel by 75%. How's about a deal like that?"


That would be great, but ultimately Saudi Arabia can't control geology. Saudi Arabia can't be the swing producer for the world like it was in the 90s. All it can do is artificially lower output, not increase output enough to moderate prices.


----------

